# vegetable garden



## zigggy (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm thinking of starting a vegetable garden,,,i went to the food store the other day to stock up for the week ,,,,two of my favorite meals are stuffed peppers and sausage and peppers,,,a red bell pepper was 399 each and green 199,,,i have to be able to grow them cheaper then that ,,also I want to teach my boy about gardening ,,,its good mother and son time ,,,I'm sure ill have lots of ??????


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2018)

I pretty sure you will have lots of fun also :aok:


----------



## Trump (Mar 11, 2018)

Loves me some good Peppers.  What you like to stuff them with?


LMTSGA


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2018)

That is awesome!!! Let us know how we can help. There are a lot of food gardeners here.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 11, 2018)

Here where I live we still have a month or so to go before I can plant outside safely... My sister lives in Okeechobee, FL, and she is already harvesting stuff from her garden, or maybe she goes year round... I do have some winter stuff growing, cabbage and Brussel sprouts, lettuce...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2018)

I think that is an excellent idea.  And a wonderful activity to share with your son.  Hard to beat fresh produce right out of your own garden.


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 12, 2018)

Nothing is more rewarding than growing and eating your own produce. I grow citrus, mango, avocado, olives, mulberries, sweet potatoes, pumpkins, chillies and tomatoes along with my own herb all on 1/4 acre block. Been gardening since I was about 8 years old and will be doing it until I die. Funny thing is 30years of gardening and there is still so much to learn  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaotik (Mar 12, 2018)

might be a good time to ask, pepper growers; what's the trick?
i only get a few peppers off a small plant every year, yet i see others with huge hauls. what do you do for success?

taters and maters thrive here, peppers; not so much


----------



## zigggy (Mar 13, 2018)

hey political name ,,,my partner makes them ,,,stuff's them with rice ,,,some ground beef,,,little ground sausage ,,,some stewed tomato's ,,,,a little chopped onion ,,,top em off with some mozzarella,,,cook @ 350 for about 20 min,,,good stuff


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 13, 2018)

Lotta fun raising your own produce, my father always had a garden. Didnt matter what kind of soil he had, he always found a way to make stuff grow, he was born a farm boy in Missouri though so it seemed to be natural for him. I tried off and on during my life and always seem to struggle but its still worth it. I like raised beds myself as you can usually get better soil(unless your blessed with good soil in your area) Im not and raised beds are easier to work cuz you dont have to bend over as far... most of the soils you buy will need to be amended but after a couple years you can get some great soil going. Like umbra is fond of saying feed the soil, not the plant. Some drip watering systems can help also for the busy and forgetful...have a blast!


----------



## mrcane (Apr 6, 2018)

Have fun with it Zig.....
Myself I just love growing anything and pushing the limits, have a banana plant that comes back every year here in the  PNW ..No fruit but love the size of the leaves, beautiful plant...


----------



## zigggy (Apr 11, 2018)

hey guys,,,,garden is looking better everyday,,,,green peppers doing very good as are the green beans ,,,????? if a plants fruit grows under ground how do ya how when its done or how well its doing (bets and potato's)  me and my boy are having a great time with it ,,,everyday after school we work in our little garden ,,cant wait to eat food ive grown ,,,must be like smoking weed that you've grown,,,, ps had some good looking tomatos but catapillars eat them


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2018)

Not sure about th beets but potato plants will begin to dry up and die when the tubers are ready to dig...I think that stuff like beets and carrots and such roots, you can just leave in the ground and pick as needed thru the summer but pick before they freeze in the fall...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, them cattapillars can destroy a tomato plant quick.


----------



## zigggy (Apr 11, 2018)

you aint kidding little pastards eat every tomato's in one nite,,,just left me half eatin ones


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2018)

My dad use to pay my son a dime for every one of those green tomato cats he could pull off and squish...that usually kept them both entertained for quite a while....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2018)

They are scary, are they called tomato horn worm?  I need to research those, what their life cycle story is.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 13, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Not sure about th beets but potato plants will begin to dry up and die when the tubers are ready to dig...I think that stuff like beets and carrots and such roots, you can just leave in the ground and pick as needed thru the summer but pick before they freeze in the fall...



actually, *probably depending where you are; i just learned you can keep carrots in the ground even through winter (as long as they're not exposed)
i just finished the last of my garden carrots a few months a go  

i was really surprised by this (guess my old man still has a few tricks to teach   )  thought they'd go all soggy and mushy.. nope.

**remember where they are though, cause the tops die off and you gotta dig for em


----------



## zigggy (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm having stuffed green peppers for dinner,,,,the peppers came out of our garden,,,there kinda small,,,about half the size I see in the food store...but that's ok ill just eat twice as many,,,,not sure if I picked them too soon,,,I think maybe in did ,,,they were growing good then they just stpped growing I waited a little then I just picked them,did not want them to go bad on the vine ,,,,next time ill do more research,,,,,,,


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2018)

Different strains of peppers get different sizes.


----------

